# DP-Free



## radiocure (Nov 25, 2009)

For at least a week now, I can tell you that this terrible fog of depersonalization and derealization has been gone! It's wonderful. My relationships with people I love have improved, I can laugh again, and sometimes I find peace. My eyes are clear. I truly hope this doesn't come back.

I'm trying to get things with my ex-boyfriend back on track. Last night I told him I just wanted to be friends--he is still in love with me, and though we have a physical connection sometimes, I love him as a friend, or as someone I used to love. I want things to work out and find a sense of relief.

I can also tell you that I didn't get rid of dp through exercise, eating right, and vitamins. I do believe those are ways to get there, but not for everyone. I am a smoker, don't eat much, skip school too much, and I'm way too stressed out (I'm even having jaw problems from grinding my teeth at night). The best way to get through it is to deal with the underlying issues that caused it, whether a split with a loved one, a drug (mine was both of these), or loneliness. Depression is what hold us back. I'm controlling mine by improving my relationship with my ex, with an antidepressant, and trying to live life without being so reckless. I can look toward the future now.

One more thing though: I still experience brief flashes of derealization. I'm having one right now, but only because I'm thinking about it. Take a nap, relax, do something that makes you happy, and forget about it. You'll make it through.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree with you. living life and trying to get better at things are the most important things. It sounds easy but it's really not. It sounds you find the right path for you and you can go on with it. Good luck and keep on geting better!


----------



## DPbeGone (Apr 27, 2010)

radiocure said:


> For at least a week now, I can tell you that this terrible fog of depersonalization and derealization has been gone! It's wonderful. My relationships with people I love have improved, I can laugh again, and sometimes I find peace. My eyes are clear. I truly hope this doesn't come back.
> 
> I'm trying to get things with my ex-boyfriend back on track. Last night I told him I just wanted to be friends--he is still in love with me, and though we have a physical connection sometimes, I love him as a friend, or as someone I used to love. I want things to work out and find a sense of relief.
> 
> ...


This could not be more true I am living proof







Glad to hear you are doing well


----------

